# 2008 ACM Awards Results............and Carrie Underwood is such a hottie



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

2008 Academy of Country Music Nominees & * Winners

ENTERTAINER OF THE YEAR
* Kenny Chesney
Brad Paisley
Rascal Flatts
George Strait
Keith Urban

TOP MALE VOCALIST
* Brad Paisley
Rodney Atkins
Kenny Chesney
George Strait
Keith Urban

TOP FEMALE VOCALIST
* Carrie Underwood
Miranda Lambert
Martina McBride
LeAnn Rimes
Taylor Swift

TOP VOCAL GROUP
* Rascal Flatts 
Diamond Rio
Eagles
Emerson Drive
Little Big Town

TOP VOCAL DUO
* Brooks & Dunn
Big & Rich
Halfway To Hazard
Montgomery Gentry
Sugarland

TOP NEW MALE VOCALIST
* Jack Ingram
Luke Bryan
Jake Owen

TOP NEW FEMALE VOCALIST
* Taylor Swift 
Sarah Buxton
Kellie Pickler

TOP NEW DUO OR VOCAL GROUP
* Lady Antebellum
Carolina Rain
The Wreckers

ALBUM OF THE YEAR
* Crazy Ex-Girlfriend - Miranda Lambert
5th Gear - Brad Paisley
Just Who I Am: Poets & Pirates - Kenny Chesney
If You're Going Through Hell - Rodney Atkins
Taylor Swift - Taylor Swift

SINGLE RECORD OF THE YEAR
* Stay, Sugarland
Don't Blink, Kenny Chesney
Famous In A Small Town, Miranda Lambert
Lost In This Moment, Big & Rich
Watching Airplanes, Gary Allan

SONG OF THE YEAR
* Stay, Sugarland
Don't Blink, Kenny Chesney
Lost In This Moment, Big & Rich
Moments, Emerson Drive
Watching You, Rodney Atkins

VIDEO OF THE YEAR
* Online, Brad Paisley
Don't Blink, Kenny Chesney
Lost In This Moment, Big & Rich
Stay, Sugarland
Watching You, Rodney Atkins

And my own award......hottie of the night.....goes to........Carrie Underwood

















Video: http://todayscountrymusicvideos.blogspot.com/2008/05/carrie-underwood-sings-last-name-2008.html


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

She's ok by me but judging from that picture, I don't think she's Sir Mix-A-Lot's type.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

No, but she's my type, and I'm Sir Mix-Em-Round-N-Firm.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My parents had this show on last night while we were over and after 5 minutes of watching all those country bumbkins "sing" I wanted to claw my eyes out!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Taylor looked pretty hot all soakin wet.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Carrie Underwood = Elvis' missing grandchild..


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Taylor looked pretty hot all soakin wet.


And interesting when her two dancers "tore" off her ripaway jeans and sweatshirt to reveal her dress.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Taylor looked pretty hot all soakin wet.


Just watched the video...uh, thank God she's 18. Think I'll be buying that album today.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

and that would be Taylor who?? Where's the guy with the 

"this thread is useless without pics" 

sign?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Lopey said:


> and that would be Taylor who?? Where's the guy with the
> 
> "this thread is useless without pics"
> 
> sign?


That would be Taylor Swift:


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

That Taylor Swift video almost makes me like Country. 

That is one hawt video.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> That would be Taylor Swift:


and she is 18 right?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yep Tony Romo is an idiot. He could have been the arm candy of a hot talented country superstar instead he was attending a shotgun wedding of an untalented hack with her untalented hack sister.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Lopey said:


> and she is 18 right?


Yes. She was born Dec. 13, 1989.

I love Wikipedia.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I feel old. That is 6 months before I graduated high school.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Lopey said:


> and she is 18 right?


Not in that picture.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

What vidoe are you guys talking about I just see the Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> What vidoe are you guys talking about I just see the Carrie Underwood.


This one:


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

The sound was terrible for almost all of the performances. If this were my first listen to some of these songs I would be very disappointed and wonder how these were award winners. The woman from Sugarland especially sounded nasally and whiny.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

serumgard said:


> This one:


The "reveal" was at 1:24. Rain at 3:10.

Good thing she was wearing a dark dress.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Taylor Swift and I have the same birthday.
Different years, sure, but still. I guess I have a sweet ice breaker now.
Time to go splash on a little Hi Karate.

Why is Carrie Underwood wearing a jumpsuit? That's never a good look.
Unless you're a prisoner.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I missed this... will they rerun it on CMT, or perhaps as a VOD on DirecTV?


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Alfer2003 said:


> My parents had this show on last night while we were over and after 5 minutes of watching all those country bumbkins "sing" I wanted to claw my eyes out!


"So much cooler on TCF....."


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool mic switch while hugging the guitarist by Taylor Swift. Too bad she had to sing backing vocals while under the rain but I guess they couldn't risk the mic malfunctioning with water.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

dimented said:


> I feel old. That is 6 months before I graduated high school.


It was six months after I graduated. I was already skipping classes in college when she was born.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

jlb said:


> ...And my own award......hottie of the night.....goes to........Carrie Underwood...


She's even hotter in person.

/me finds yet another excuse to post the pic I took of Carrie and my daughter.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

dimented said:


> I feel old. That is 6 months before I graduated high school.


I am old, thats 11 years after I graduated High School


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

DougF said:


> She's even hotter in person.
> 
> /me finds yet another excuse to post the pic I took of Carrie and my daughter.


Is this a 360 Degree picture?? Any way we can turn it... just a little bit??


----------

